# Hobby or more - which martial art suits me best?



## TJE (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello,

I want to start practicing a martial art as a form of hobby. I am in my twenties, just finished studies and I never get much of a move in my life.

I am looking for a martial art that focuses on balance. I consider martial art more like a sport but with a twist of some spirituality. I would like to learn how to defense myself but also how to strike. I was thinking about aikido but I believe I need more offensive art. I perceive myself as a focused guy, that is working on my "inner energy" but also would like to fight as a part of training. Kung fu sounds cool but in my life it will be hard to find a lot of time for training. Let's say I can train twice a week for 2 hours atm.

Hope you can help!


----------



## jobo (Jul 3, 2019)

the answer will be the same as every other what ma, shall do thread.

which is go and try a few and see what you like best


----------

